# Re: New *AMBUSH* by Pelican Flats Boats



## tom_in_orl

Pelican Flats Boats
http://www.pelicanflatsboats.com
Phone: (813) Pelican  or  813.735.4226
[email protected]

Specs:
-Width: 36"
-Length: 13' 6"
-Draft: 2 3/4" (ACTUAL, no bs)
-Gunwale Height: 3"
-Gunwale Width: 3"
-Back Deck: 11"



> Our Ambush Light is finished.  Weight is 98lbs.  We will build a few of these while we finish the regular Ambush and see how they do in the marketplace. We took these pictures on my cell phone today.  I will bust out the Canon T3i tomorrow.  Let me know if you guys like the Ambush Light..  Retail is going to be Around $1,490.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





> Here is the first AMBUSH… Fresh from the molds… Boat 1…  We will be trimming this boat out in the next couple of days and hopefully have it all done by the end of the week.  We intend to hang a 2HP Honda to our custom motor mount, install a set of push pole holders, & install a fly casting deck (mid-ship).  We are encouraging all of you give us your "must haves" on this rig…  If you see something we can add, let us know!
> 
> The main differences between this boat and the light are that the regular AMBUSH has the finished hatch up front with a sealed bulkhead, this one gets rub rail, finished deck cap, & it is entirely self-bailing.  After further consideration and building, this boat is going to cost about $2,800 (retail).



Hi PFB, The Microskiff Commercial Zone has requirements for posting. We prefer that you do not insert links to other forums. Please check out the requirements at the link below and update your thread with the requested items. We do this to help you get the word out and so that our members have complete info. Thanks!


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202919092

This thread needs the following here. Please send me a PM and I will add it.

Contact Name
Address


----------



## Pelican

Okay well I took down the link... (I still can't figure out how to post pictures on this post)


----------



## admin

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766


----------



## Pelican

Here is the AMBUSH by Pelican Flats Boats. 








This will be used predominately for NMZ fishing areas.  The thing that makes this unique is the fit and finishes of it.  I haven't see anything in this realm that finishes out quite like this.  This will be made with a non-skid molded deck and fiberglass dry hatch with stainless steel hardware.  It will have a push pole/paddle combination mounted to the boat at the time of purchase.







































Questions?


----------



## anytide

specs.?
- :-?


----------



## oysterbreath

Yeah, I yur questions right here buddy! 
First, nice work!
Second, Your hull has some very interesting features. I've never seen forward angled grooves on the chine like you have there. What's the reason for that? You also have some negative grooves at the transom too, what's that for? 
What's the projected weight for the finished boat?
How many ponies can she handle?
What's the length and width?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pelican

Specs:
-Width: 36"
-Length: 13' 6"
-Draft: 2 3/4" (ACTUAL, no bs)
-Gunwale Height: 3"
-Gunwale Width: 3"
-Back Deck: 11"

Originally, the grooves were for bling, but they doubled into something amazing. Take a look at the picture of the bottom of the boat.... The grooves pull the water to the strakes keeping this thing on a "rail" when poling. 

The negative grooves on the transom are our signature, "Pelican Feet." Our flats boats have these to help prevent any sliding on sharp turns... Although, they don't serve too much of a purpose on this boat, it is important for us to maintain consistency in our designs moving forward.

The boat is not meant for outboard motors, but I am sure they will be rigged with them. This boat is mainly for poling/pushing/ troll motoring... 

This is predominately a one man boat, however, if you have some motor skills... two people can go slay in this thing, too.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Is the draft said above with one person and some gear or just the boat?


----------



## Pelican

One person, no gear...


----------



## anytide

impressive !!  cant wait to see finished project -GOOD LUCK 
-a


----------



## Pelican

Sanded and ready for gel coat...  We will gel it this afternoon and re-sand it to take out any other imperfections.  Non-skid will be applied and a mold will be made by the weeks end...


----------



## Brett

> The boat is not meant for outboard motors, but I am sure they will be rigged with them.


Lemme see here... L x W = hull factor

so 13.5 x 3 = 40.5...round up to nearest foot...41

tiller and 15 inch transom hard chine means hull factor x 0.5 then subtract 15 for max hp

so 41 x 0.5 = 20.5 - 15 = 5.5, round up to 6 hp.

3 inch hull draft plus 10 inches from plate to skeg
means you could do about 14 mph in 14" of water with a 6 hp 2 smoke.
Lets see a yakker do that with a paddle...
                                                       ;D


----------



## Pelican

> The boat is not meant for outboard motors, but I am sure they will be rigged with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see here... L x W = hull factor
> 
> so 13.5 x 3 = 40.5...round up to nearest foot...41
> 
> tiller and 15 inch transom hard chine means hull factor x 0.5 then subtract 15 for max hp
> 
> so 41 x 0.5 = 20.5 - 15 = 5.5, round up to 6 hp.
> 
> 3 inch hull draft plus 10 inches from plate to skeg
> means you could do about 14 mph in 14" of water with a 6 hp 2 smoke.
> Lets see a yakker do that with a paddle...
> ;D
Click to expand...

There you go. You would be one of the guys that rigs it with a motor. I am all for it.


----------



## Pelican

Okay, almost ready for the non-skid. I will keep them coming.


























We also just finished something we call the Ambush Light.  This is the rougher, less expensive cousin of our Ambush with finished cap and hatch.  We are going to trim the edge tomorrow and apply the trim. I will update it tomorrow.
.


----------



## John_Rosende

I love it! How do I get one!


----------



## Brett

I think I'd rather have the rolled edge skiff than the capped one.
Way more usable area, easily customized to personal wants.
Looks to be self bailing too...is it?


----------



## Pelican

Yes, it is self-bailing. However, if you get all the way in the back of the cockpit you will take on some water through the drain plug.. If you don't want to have any water on the deck, stay in the sweet spot (middle back) and you are good.


----------



## Pelican

Our Ambush Light is finished. Weight is 98lbs. We will build a few of these while we finish the regular Ambush and see how they do in the marketplace. We took these pictures on my cell phone today. I will bust out the Canon T3i tomorrow. Let me know if you guys like the Ambush Light.. Retail is going to be Around $1,490.


----------



## anytide

looks great !!! and i think it will be a success 
i can see a little kicker or troller on there too...
  good luck guys  
---anytide

Brett- how fast will it go with a 2.5hp 4 strk @ 30lbs. and say 240lbs additional wght.


----------



## Pelican

> I love it!  How do I get one!


Call (813) PELICAN... We will let you know the specifics..


----------



## Brett

> how fast will it go with a 2.5hp 4 strk @ 30lbs. and say 240lbs additional load?


Hmmmm....I wonder....100 lb hull, 250 lb passenger, 35 lb outboard, 5 lbs fuel, 25 lbs ice/drinks/cooler
35 lbs of gear....450 lbs load, 13' x 3 foot hull...that sounds familiar...
I had an alumacraft jon boat with a 3 hp on the back, 12x36, it'd plane.
Top speed was 12-13 mph downwind. Measured by a pickup driving on the adjacent canal bank. (so very long ago)

;D


----------



## anytide

> how fast will it go with a 2.5hp 4 strk @ 30lbs. and say 240lbs additional load?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....I wonder....100 lb hull, 250 lb passenger, 35 lb outboard, 5 lbs fuel, 25 lbs ice/drinks/cooler
> 35 lbs of gear....450 lbs load, 13' x 3 foot hull...that sounds familiar...
> I had an alumacraft jon boat with a 3 hp on the back, 12x36, it'd plane.
> Top speed was 12-13 mph downwind. Measured by a pickup driving on the adjacent canal bank. (so very long ago)
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

 no i said an additional 270 lbs. :-X -i'm not 250# Mr.D 
-a


----------



## Brett

Ooops.... :-[ .....musta read a little more into the problem than needed.  ;D

Okay then, add another mph to top speed, maybe.


----------



## Pelican

Okay, here are the glamour shots of the Ambush Light. The regular Amubush photos are still to come…


----------



## John_Rosende

That is sick...I want one for Christmas (not that my wife is ever on Microskiff)...would be easier than taking the boat for those short trips.


----------



## floridanative1028

Can't believe I'm the first but...

...Looks tippy!


----------



## John_Rosende

Tippy for a kayak, or tippy for flats boat?


----------



## floridanative1028

Tippy say what?


----------



## paint it black

Lol.... That's a compliment on these here parts.


----------



## Pelican

> Tippy for a kayak, or tippy for flats boat?


It would be tippy for a flats boat, and stable for a kayak... This boat is made to get you places a kayak or paddle board can get you, with just a little more comfort and fishability.


----------



## Pelican

The AMBUSH now has non-skid applied and is ready for a mold. This mold will be made by the end of the week. Our first AMBUSH will be donated to a Marlin tournament in Biloxi, Mississippi in mid June. The boat will be put in the silent auction and all proceeds of the bidding will be donated to 4 different sectors of the CCA. The tournament director helped us design the AMBUSH that is being donated. We both thought it would be a good idea to mimic yacht style finishes on a much smaller scale by making this one with a mahogany transom and mahogany planked floor. I will be sharing this build with you all as well. We are looking forward to finishing this concept and making it readily available to the southern US at an affordable price point.


----------



## AfterHours2

PM sent....


----------



## swampfox

I like!  Have you tried to mount a push pole on one yet? For those real NMZ. As in no TM either. Looks like it could be a challenge. Also just to give you a heads up. There is already a micro skiff with the name Ambush. :-? Its made by a company that doesn't like people using thier intellectual property. If you know what I mean. ;D Might be easier and cheaper to change the stickers.


----------



## Pelican

> I like!  Have you tried to mount a push pole on one yet? For those real NMZ. As in no TM either. Looks like it could be a challenge. Also just to give you a heads up. There is already a micro skiff with the name Ambush. :-? Its made by a company that doesn't like people using thier intellectual property. If you know what I mean. ;D Might be easier and cheaper to change the stickers.


The AMBUSH light has not had a pole mounted to it yet, but we have that figured out. There will be removable push pole holders that are held in place by compression that mount to the side of the boat. The regular AMBUSH will easily accept push pole holders that will be mounted in a standard fashion. As far as the name, I am not concerned with the other boat company... They would have to sue several people for this same infraction. There are AMBUSHes made by Triton, Gordon, and there is also a jon boat that makes an Ambush. A word isn't intellectual property. Our boat is meant for AMBUSHing fish, so that is what we called it. Every boat name has been used before.... Maverick and ranger mean the same thing, look in a thesauraus. You will be surprised when you type in boat names what names come up... It is kind of fun. I appreciate your advice, because I know you mean well. However, in our eyes, we have an original boat that applies to an original design.


----------



## oysterbreath

I REALLY like the level of finish you have with the rolled edge version. It doesn't pretend to be anything more than a utilitarian craft which is what I would personally want from a watercraft like this. I think you really hit a sweet spot with this craft. Just the right size and apparent stability level for solo tripping. My old flatestalker was too heavy and awkward to car top "on the regular" and TOO small to justify a trailer. The more I think about it, your craft is RIGHT on the money!


----------



## Pelican

> I REALLY like the level of finish you have with the rolled edge version. It doesn't pretend to be anything more than a utilitarian craft which is what I would personally want from a watercraft like this. I think you really hit a sweet spot with this craft. Just the right size and apparent stability level for solo tripping. My old flatestalker was too heavy and awkward to car top "on the regular" and TOO small to justify a trailer. The more I think about it, your craft is RIGHT on the money!


We really appreciate your comments. You nailed what we were trying to accomplish with this boat. It is kind of the "tweener." It is between a boat and a kayak. Kind of between a kayak and a paddle board. It has more stability than a kayak our SUP. It is literally the perfect flats fishing craft. Not perfect for ripping around and fishing numerous spots, but good for the fisherman who knows where the fish our at any given time. For instance, I know there are a gnarly pod of reds at Picnic Island all through October and November who can't resist topwater plugs. This is my craft of choice. In the past, I would take my flats boat to the outskirts of the flats and wade in because there were areas that were 3 1/2" deep where I would have to cross to get there. The AMBUSH will draft 2 3/4" with one man and a pole. The freeboard is really low so fish don't see you. You can sneak up on them and never get your feet wet. We are really excited about this little boat and hope everyone sees it's potential like we do.


----------



## ethan.weber

hows the build coming along? i love this boat and the idea that was made a reality. also how do you think this boat would work with a small poling platform on the back?


----------



## Pelican

> hows the build coming along? i love this boat and the idea that was made a reality. also how do you think this boat would work with a small poling platform on the back?


 I would recommend more of a fly casting deck with about 20" legs.... That would be about perfect. I would have a couple of places to mount it. One for solo fishing (about 3' from the back of the boat) and one for going with a buddy (as far back as possible). 
The AMBUSH molds are done. We will be building one this week (I need to pick up some mold release...everyone was closed this weekend). Should be pretty awesome. In the meantime, we are finishing our FLATS17 and building AMBUSH Lights.... We will have our full product line shortly, and will commence with the marketing.


----------



## Flyguru420

I saw the light edition on the bragging section and he is putting a motor on it. Looks really awesome. Have you guys rigged one with a motor? Is this something I have to put on a trailer or can it go on top of my car like a kayak? In your thread you have a finished cap version. When is that going to be available? I really like this vessel, it seems like there are so many possibilities with it. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Pelican

Here is another AMBUSH Light that is available. The color is canary yellow. It is located at a dealership in Tarpon Springs. We think this color looks pretty cool... Going to have a powder coated black motor mount attached soon.


----------



## Pelican

> I saw the light edition on the bragging section and he is putting a motor on it. Looks really awesome. Have you guys rigged one with a motor? Is this something I have to put on a trailer or can it go on top of my car like a kayak? In your thread you have a finished cap version. When is that going to be available? I really like this vessel, it seems like there are so many possibilities with it. Keep the photos coming!


We haven't rigged one with a motor, however we are confident that it will be quite sweet. The boat can be transported like a kayak, canoe, or SUP (on a trailer or truck bed, or on top of a car). The first finished cap version of the AMBUSH will be ready wednesday...


----------



## Pelican

Here is the first AMBUSH… Fresh from the molds… Boat 1… We will be trimming this boat out in the next couple of days and hopefully have it all done by the end of the week. We intend to hang a 2HP Honda to our custom motor mount, install a set of push pole holders, & install a fly casting deck (mid-ship). We are encouraging all of you give us your "must haves" on this rig… If you see something we can add, let us know! 

The main differences between this boat and the light are that the regular AMBUSH has the finished hatch up front with a sealed bulkhead, this one gets rub rail, finished deck cap, & it is entirely self-bailing. After further consideration and building, this boat is going to cost about $2,800 (retail).


----------



## AfterHours2

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see this thing tricked out with the motor mount. Got a chance to take the Ambush Light out on the Lagoon Sunday and it performed great. I made a solo run loaded with just a push pole, stick it anchor, paddle, cooler and gear. Dead silent, and it poled like a dream. Could not have been happier with the performance other than the Reds did not want to eat anything thrown in front of them. Next time, I'm going with 2 anglers since the draft and stability were more than sufficient solo. Keep us posted on the finalized version...


----------



## Pelican

This mount is for our AMBUSH light.  This will be available in 1" square tube (as shown) or 1" round tube aluminum.  This is the prototype and is still unfinished, but you get the point.  We will have a structural cross member near the front of this as well (maybe even have AMBUSH water jetted into it).  This one will be powder coated black.  It will have a small platform area on the back to be used as a place to put your drink holders, tackle station, etc...(or if you dare, a place to stand).


----------



## Pelican

Here are some images from our website that really show the lines on the AMBUSH hull. I thought I would share this with all of you.


----------



## thawk

These boats are sick! Showing them to my buddy who's in the market for a new one.


----------



## Pelican

The motor mount is almost done... we mounted it and tested it out today. Works pretty good.... We need to make some adjustments with the height of the motor to maximize efficiency and then we will release these to market. I just got home....


----------



## Jeffinbelize

Looks GREAT!!! Can't wait to hear how she runs w/ that 2Hp Honda. Keep the pics and updates coming!


----------



## Pelican




----------



## AfterHours2

Everything looks awesome! That platform mount is going to be great and I can't wait to get one mounted up on mine. That rig is a full on skinny water killer. Post some water pics when you get a chance. Tight lines....


----------



## kdhs10

>


Lovin this pic.


----------



## Pelican

Todays fishings debut.... The boat fishes amazing... This is how I found it to be most comfortable..


----------



## marshman

i love that lil skiff...does that 2 hp plane off, or just scoot at like a fast cruise??

im sure yall have everything under control, but i sure would like to see a vertical support added to that motor mount...like a simple flatbar attached in between toe motor clamps and bolted thru the transom... it just really looks like over time stress will bend them to square tubes down...i know thats only a 2 and prob only weighs like nothing, but ...........


----------



## Pelican

I can assure you that the motor mount is going NOWHERE... It is way over engineered for a 2hp... It is 1/2" thick aluminum and the tubing is 1/8" wall. Very strong...I bet it could take a 25HP and never move... 

I had to go to the hospital to help deliver my new baby for the last few days, but I should be back in the swing of things now. The mount was too high up for the motor. It needs to go down an inch or so... We got the boat to plane off with the 2HP, but the prop comes out of the water once you are on a plane, so we need to make some adjustments... Once we get it all figured out, I will make a youtuber so you guys can see it with the 2HP. Sorry for the delay...


----------



## Jeffinbelize

What, delaying wet tests/tweakin and fishing for snook just 'cause you're having a baby???

Kidding... congrats! Can't wait to see the video of the 2Hp once it's dialed in. Bolt a baby seat on the Yeti and you got yourself a first mate!


----------



## telltail

Looks like a fun little boat. My concern where I fish would be the low freeboard, especially in the back with the weight of the motor and a person. If the wind kicks up at all the waves/chop can get sketchy in a small skiff. (I understand the skiff was designed for calm conditions but [email protected] happens.) Possible you could show a pic at rest with a person standing in the back? Thanks!


----------



## Guest

You really need to re-enforce the transom and add height so a small outboard can be attached right on the transom with zero set-back.


----------



## Brett

> You really need to re-enforce the transom and add height



and increase overall size in all directions by 17%...

                                                                     that way you could hang a 9.9 on one... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## hookemdano

> You really need to re-enforce the transom and add height so a small outboard can be attached right on the transom with zero set-back.


Why?


----------



## Guest

> You really need to re-enforce the transom and add height so a small outboard can be attached right on the transom with zero set-back.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


With that skiff weighing only 100lbs. the motor needs to be as close to the center to balance it better and reduce bow rise while poling.

The aluminum platform/motor mount weighs?

This is a really cool little skiff/hybrid.

Keep it simple:

Use a nice tiller extension on the motor and Yeti cooler as seat and poling platform which can be easy moved to find the sweet spot while running & poling.


----------



## John_Rosende

> You really need to re-enforce the transom and add height so a small outboard can be attached right on the transom with zero set-back.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...use a small transom riser for a motor...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With that skiff weighing only 100lbs. the motor needs to be as close to the center to balance it better and reduce bow rise while poling.
> 
> The aluminum platform/motor mount weighs?
> 
> This is a really cool little skiff/hybrid.
> 
> Keep it simple:
> 
> Use a nice tiller extension on the motor and Yeti cooler as seat and poling platform which can be easy moved to find the sweet spot while running & poling.
Click to expand...


----------



## John_Rosende

I have no idea what happened with last post...but what I meant to say was that agree that keeping it simple is the best, and a small transom riser is the way o go if you are going to have a motor.


----------



## Pelican

Regular AMBUSH is now complete (almost). We are missing a couple of things:
-Pop-Up Cleat & Scupper Valve for the Self-Bailing Cockpit. 
We dressed it up with a fly casting deck/seat and Yeti Cooler so that you get the idea spacialy. Enjoy…


----------



## anytide

looking good C , gotta come by a see that one for sure 
keep em coming 
-a


----------



## AfterHours2

Looks good! The cap, hatch and rubrail really finishes that thing off. Got a chance to sneak out of work yesterday and take the "Light" out again. I must say, it is a pleasure every time I go and the boat does everything and more than said. I'm liking the riptide combo because it allows me to be dead quiet and only use the minimum speeds for sneaking up on fish. Also got a chance to pole around more than normal and even into the wind it tracked very nice and was almost effortless.. I was loaded down with cooler, gear, TM, battery and myself( 215 or so) and was able to sneak into water that you could see the tops of the birds feet in ;D without having to get out once so the draft is right on as expected.... Keep up the good work and tight lines....


----------



## Pelican

> Looks good! The cap, hatch and rubrail really finishes that thing off. Got a chance to sneak out of work yesterday and take the "Light" out again. I must say, it is a pleasure every time I go and the boat does everything and more than said. I'm liking the riptide combo because it allows me to be dead quiet and only use the minimum speeds for sneaking up on fish. Also got a chance to pole around more than normal and even into the wind it tracked very nice and was almost effortless.. I was loaded down with cooler, gear, TM, battery and myself( 215 or so) and was able to sneak into water that you could see the tops of the birds feet in  ;D without having to get out once so the draft is right on as expected.... Keep up the good work and tight lines....


You have no idea how much we like hearing that... Thanks


----------



## hookemdano

Interested in knowing more about how the boat ran w the little Honda. I've got a Suzuki 2.5hp that I'm wanting to put on something like your hull for some super skinny protected areas. Not going far or fast.


----------



## Pelican

> Interested in knowing more about how the boat ran w the little Honda. I've got a Suzuki 2.5hp that I'm wanting to put on something like your hull for some super skinny protected areas. Not going far or fast.


It ran pretty good. We mounted the motor too high so we just barely got on a plane with it before the prop comes out of the water and the intake starts sucking air. I know I have been long overdue for a revised report on how this works, but my baby was born right in the middle of all this. That can really screw things up.... JK  We are going to hit this hard in the very near future and will give full performance data once we have it. I am confident that the 2HP will plane the boat and get it to about 15 mph...


----------



## hookemdano

New babies kick a&&. Congrats on that. 

I bring home a new boat rt now it better be big enough to live on as I will be booted by my wife. I will look more seriously if I can convince the war committee.


----------



## Pelican

This is really funny you mention that... Part of the reason I wanted to build a boat like this is because I have a family of 4 w/ two little ones ( 2 1/2 and 1 week old). I don't really want to fish with the babies... When I go fishing, it is usually me alone. Once you have kids, your fishing buddies tend to make new friends. I only get to fish in 2-3 hour spurts (naptime for my two year old). I usually haul a$$ to my spot, fish the crap out of it, and get home before my son wakes up... This boat allows you to do that. It is a quick launch, quick clean up, and super efficient way to fish. I just got done shooting a tutorial of the regular AMBUSH and am so incredibly pumped on this boat. It is seriously awesome for fishing. Looking forward to showing it off.... Friday, the youtube video will be done.


----------



## Pelican

Our new commercial....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdx_R0BxSR8&context=C356d23bADOEgsToPDskJkJjVDnM_fLQv6O0unI34n


----------



## kdhs10

Very cool!!


----------



## AfterHours2

Great vid guys! Found another use for the Ambush yesterday in the NMZ. Normally when the wind picks up it gets pretty annoying but with the shallow draft, I was able to literally hug the shoreline and stay out of the wind. I think the NMZ is about as good as it gets as far as field testing goes and the boat has once again exceeded expectations. Being the area is used mainly by kayaks and an occasional canoe, many people were impressed by its versatility. The fact that I can sit on my Yeti and use a kayak paddle, or stand up and poll the shoreline while being stable at the same time is a great thing. It also makes it easier to fight/land fish being able to walk the whole boat at any time. I am often in the Lagoon or NMZ area so if anyone wants to meet up for a field test then PM me.


----------



## Pelican

> Great vid guys! Found another use for the Ambush yesterday in the NMZ. Normally when the wind picks up it gets pretty annoying but with the shallow draft, I was able to literally hug the shoreline and stay out of the wind. I think the NMZ is about as good as it gets as far as field testing goes and the boat has once again exceeded expectations. Being the area is used mainly by kayaks and an occasional canoe, many people were impressed by its versatility. The fact that I can sit on my Yeti and use a kayak paddle, or stand up and poll the shoreline while being stable at the same time is a great thing. It also makes it easier to fight/land fish being able to walk the whole boat at any time. I am often in the Lagoon or NMZ area so if anyone wants to meet up for a field test then PM me.


That is great. I am happy it is working out for you. Thanks again for everything. Lets meet up soon for an AMBUSH trip.


----------



## kudzufly

Ooooh. This might be just the ticket to get my 6-y-o on the water with me!


----------



## Pelican

Here is the motor mount design that we are moving forward with.  We are going to modify our AMBUSH light to accept the same mount.  The AMBUSH LIGHT is going to have a small rear deck to accept the mount and keep water from coming over the transom.  It will also double as another place to grab it when carrying it.

















Here is a quick cell phone video of how it runs with a 3.5HP Mercury.  As you can see, it planes just fine.  We are going to buy a 6HP next week and test it with that.  We are hoping to hit about 20 mph.  I will post the videos, should be really cool.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

That is awesome!!! I have heard many respected people say that a 3.5 HP is only good for displacement hulls like flat back canoes. This really opens doors to guys that just want to get on the water with the bare minimum of a boat that can still cover some ground.

Great job guys.

Nate


----------



## Pelican

THE NEW MOTOR MOUNT FOR THE AMBUSH
(perfect for rod storage and trolling)


----------



## Pelican

Here is the boat I will be using as my own... A few more things like a trolling motor mount and some more powder coating and I am all set. We are also developing a livewell/seat for the center (for those of you who livebait fish). The rubber pad is our newest edition of accessories that can be 100% tailored to your boat style. Any design and any pattern for about $150.


----------



## kdhs10

Freaking sweet, this thing gets better every time I see it.


----------



## AfterHours2

Man that came out awesome. Ready to see another vid of the 6 running. I bet it a blast to run! Soon as work frees up I need to head that way and grab one of those pads. Everything's looks awesome as usual and I'm still enjoying the Light every time I take it out. Looking forward to tricking out mine a little more but yours sure does set the bar!


----------



## Pelican

Here is a video with the 6HP... Perfect setup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Syj19C_pBI&context=C3543d3cADOEgsToPDskK86peOWuTZNoR0HpitdSqk


----------



## ghstdanc

That looks great!! I hope you wear a kill switch lanyard.
It kinda reminds me of one of these


----------



## topnative2

What was used for the deck?


----------



## Pelican

LAYUP SCHEDULE FOR THE DECK IS:
GEL - MAT - 1708 - DIVYNICELL- 1708


----------



## topnative2

Thanks. I meant the teak looking deck---- looks sharp and classy!
How about a shot of the open front hatch--storage ?


----------



## Pelican

New & improved motor mount for the **AMBUSH**


----------



## Shadowcast

This thing is really cool!


----------



## Pelican

Here is a build we just made for a customer. Black hull with tuxedo rubrail, white deck cap & new AMBUSH motor mount. He had his own "jetski" trailer that he bought for $120.


----------



## AfterHours2

That looks great! Looks like Im not the only one with a Black Ambush anymore. Im sure he will enjoy it as much as I do  
Especially with an outboard..
Stiffy also makes a 14 ft Push pole that is really affordable that works perfect with the rig. Just thought I would throw that out there...


----------



## Flyline

Looks awesome. How fast it go with a 6hp?


----------



## Pelican

> That looks great! Looks like Im not the only one with a Black Ambush anymore. Im sure he will enjoy it as much as I do
> Especially with an outboard..
> Stiffy also makes a 14 ft Push pole that is really affordable that works perfect with the rig. Just thought I would throw that out there...


Hows the Light treating you? You slaying them? Call me sometime, we should meet up to go hammer them on your coast.


----------



## Pelican

> Looks awesome.  How fast it go with a 6hp?


It goes about 18 to 20 mph with the 6HP. Plenty fast. We put more pitch in the prop and got about 3 more mph out of it.


----------



## paint it black

> Looks awesome.  How fast it go with a 6hp?
> 
> 
> 
> It goes about 18 to 20 mph with the 6HP.  Plenty fast.  We put more pitch in the prop and got about 3 more mph out of it.
Click to expand...


Now I'm impressed. Anything I said about this, I take back. I didn't expect to see numbers near that.


----------



## Pelican

Here are some photos from a Tournament we just did in Tampa.


----------



## SaltHD

Legit flats stalking boat.


----------



## Demeter

That looks like the perfect skiff if you are fishing by yourself. I will have to get one of those in the future.


----------



## Guest

How about some video of it running through some chop, boat wakes etc.................

I would assume that it's safe to run in more nasty conditions then a pool. 

You posted a running video of this in a very protected marina or canal and the water was glass.


I live a block away from Karrs Park in the Banana River NMZ. I use a kayak, but I'm now looking at your Ambush, Canoe or a 15.4 Gheenoe NMZ. Most of the time it will not have a motor, but I do have a 5hp I would put on from time to time.


The Ambush looks like a cool little hybrid, but why would I want to buy it over a Gheenoe or even a canoe?


No info on your site


----------



## oysterbreath

I agree, video is needed. The crowd DEMANDS VIDEO! ;-)

I like those but I wonder what Glen Simmons woulda' thought about it?


P.S. that Sea deck looks like REAL wood from this distance.


----------



## Pelican

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKd7...DvjVQa1PpcFMmX9uQhr-DYUsvu4y7vV3Fyg4RWlSHU0Y=

Not exactly an offshore boat, but handles chop better than you would think. I will make a rough water video for you guys soon. Okay? Here is a video that I just threw together. Hope this helps..

Who is Glen Simmons?


----------



## Brett

Glen Simmons

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1273334574

there ya go...


----------



## Pelican

Thats pretty cool. I enjoyed that. This proves that history repeats itself intentionally or not.


----------



## oysterbreath

Brett, I added some more pictures to that thread you refered them too. Pelican, congrats on designing a sweet lil rig.



> I live a block away from Karrs Park in the Banana River NMZ.


Dude, I envy you! I live a block away from the ghetto. OK, well maybe my house is actually where the ghetto starts! lol


----------



## AfterHours2

> How about some video of it running through some chop, boat wakes etc..............
> 
> 
> I live a block away from Karrs Park in the Banana River NMZ. I use a kayak, but I'm now looking at your Ambush, Canoe or a 15.4 Gheenoe NMZ.


Ive put in at Kaars Park plenty of times with my Ambush Light and I love the versatility of the rig in the NMZ. Ive tried everything from a kayak, canoe to a bare bones and loaded out highsider. The ambush works great for what it is intended for. Would I slap an outboard on it and try to cross the Lagoon or River on a windy/choppy day? Probably not. There is a place and time for every skiff and for my everyday use it is perfect. I do a lot of solo skinny water fishing so the ease is what I enjoy the most. For the price and quality, you get a more useful rig than your upscale kayaks I.E. Hobie or Ultimate brands. PM me Brazil and I will be more than glad to let you take it for a spin in the NMZ. Enjoyed the Videos too btw!!!


----------



## Guest

Much better video! 

When you have it sitting in the pool................













.....It makes me think this guy should be driving. ;D


----------



## Guest

> Brett, I added some more pictures to that thread you refered them too. Pelican, congrats on designing a sweet lil rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live a block away from Karrs Park in the Banana River NMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I envy you! I live a block away from the ghetto. OK, well maybe my house is actually where the ghetto starts! lol
Click to expand...


I have only fished there a few times since our son was born. 

We moved down here from Arlington, Va (Outside D.C.) five years ago and love how rural it is and hanging out with the country folk.


----------



## Pelican

> Much better video!
> 
> When you have it sitting in the pool................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....It makes me think this guy should be driving. ;D


This boat was in the pool during a captains meeting and was offered as a silent auction item. I didn't stage it for photos! That would be lame. ;D


----------



## anytide

brother- is that you ?


----------



## John_Rosende

I have run the Ambush through pretty good chop without an issue at all. I urge you to try it yourself, it's fun.


----------



## Pelican

Who is going to be the first one to make a female genitalia joke with all these cats now?


----------



## SaltHD

Ambush looks like a pu$$y magnet :-x ;-)


----------



## John_Rosende

Let's hope so...


----------



## Pelican

New Standard Color: Tan on Tan. Looks Great. Finished Liner in the front hatch makes for an even higher level of finish.


----------



## oysterbreath

> New Standard Color: Tan on Tan.  Looks Great.


Heck yeah! That does look great! Looks lighter than "TAN" though...


----------



## Pelican

Here is a video that shows our new livewell option. All plumbing and wiring is ran under deck and holds quite a bit of bait (9 gallons). It doesn't affect the performance of the boat and adds a nice comfortable seat for all of you livebaiters.

PS- Video is totally dramatic, but fun to make.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOzsNa5gCrs&feature=plcp


----------



## Shadowcast

That thing is so cool! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Pelican

> That thing is so cool! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


We appreciate that! Love the ShadowCast concept as well...

Here is a build we did for a gentleman that lives in New York. 
Vivid Red - Motor Mount - Ambush Casting Platform - Tiller Extension - 6hp Mercury 4 Stroke - One Big Plywood Box









































Here is our latest casting platform and motor mount.


----------



## Amsoil_Man

How much was this customer set-back for this complete package? Motor, boat, etc?


----------



## John_Rosende

The red looks pretty mean.


----------



## Amsoil_Man

Does it get pretty tippy when you fish off of that Yeti?


----------



## Pelican

> How much was this customer set-back for this complete package? Motor, boat, etc?


You are looking at about 6k with this package. Custom color, casting platform, motor mount, tiller extension & shipping.


----------



## Pelican

> Does it get pretty tippy when you fish off of that Yeti?


Suprisingly NO!  It is a lot harder to stand on a Yeti than it is to stand on the floor of our boat.  So, your awareness to not fall off the Yeti keeps you pretty well balanced on our skiff.  If you can stand on a Yeti on dry land and not fall off, you can do it on this skiff.  I wouldn't do it in rough water, but for poling around..... sure!  I have been AMBUSHing for a while now and I can run on a full plane while standing on my casting platform as I scout shorelines for fish on my way  back in.  It is quite cool.  As a matter of fact, I will shoot that in my next video so  you guys can see the extreme you can get with this thing.  

Our next customer is going to mount a 9.9 to a black AMBUSH (he is really into time-travel).  He is most likely going with black livewell, PC black AMBUSH motor mount, & perhaps a stainless steel rub rail.  Pictures of this will be my next post...Looking forward to this build... It is going to be a cool boat.


----------



## Pelican

Here are the new custom made AMBUSH Anchors. I put a pair of Costa's next to them so you can see how miniature they are. They will hold a lot more than the AMBUSH, but are perfect for our front storage hatch.... They are going to be $100.


----------



## skinnywater3

those are way cool!


----------



## Pelican

A recent customer just sent us a couple of photos of his new BUSH. I wouldn't recommend this, but he says it does over 30 mph. 9.9 is insane and above our recommended hp rating, but he loves it.


----------



## anytide

now your talkin'...


----------



## Amsoil_Man

Hahahaha


----------



## paint it black

Dude, you guys are sick with it! This thing is badass! can't believe I ever doubted it! You got me wanting one!


----------



## oysterbreath

9.9hp on an AMBUSH! I DOUBT it will do 30 though. Anyone brave enough to put a 10 ponies on that has a set of stones so heavy that they'll sink that lil skiff the second he steps foot on it! lol

Seriously, NICE! 4hp would be more my speed!


----------



## Brett

30 mph = 2640 feet per minute

A Merc 9.9, figure 6000 rpm and 2.08:1 gear ratio = 2884.6 rpm at the prop

2640 / 2884.6 = 0.915 feet = 11 inch pitch prop to obtain theoretical speed

guessing about 15% slippage means you'd need to be turning a 12 to 13 inch pitch prop
to get that 30 mph top speed out of that setup, with nothing but the hull, outboard, fuel tank
and a small person at the tiller to control it. It is like a tiny hydroplane and they top 30 mph.

                                                       :-?

Using total load, horsepower and hull type you can get a pretty good idea of max speed.

You can calculate top speeds here: Top Speed


----------



## Pelican

Why don't you calculate it's speed for us. I am not going to be able to do that.... Math sucks!


----------



## AfterHours2

30 mph seems do able with a 9.9. I mounted a 4hp on a "Light" version of the Ambush and it was in the 15 +/- range. Given, carb was never right and I never experimented with proper motor height and adjustment. I will admit, if everything was properly tuned, the 4 would have been more than sufficient for myself. Freeboard was never an issue, but with a 9.9, I would bet that it would be one fun skinny water rocket ship. I'd give it a shot


----------



## Rediculous

I don't know about putting any motor on that thing. But, I'd sure like to pole it severel miles up the NMZ.


----------



## Flyguru420

Check out this video of the Ambush in action. This is the guy with a 9.9. Doesn't look as scary as I thought it would with the 9.9, in fact it looks really fun. He does have on his safety lanyard for all of those safety gurus but he really shows where this boat can go and how quickly you can cover ground from one spot to the next on a few drops of fuel. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knHe5KFU7KQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Net 30

> Here are the new custom made AMBUSH Anchors.  I put a pair of Costa's next to them so you can see how miniature they are.  They will hold a lot more than the AMBUSH, but are perfect for our front storage hatch....  They are going to be $100.


You guys selling these anchors yet?


----------



## Pelican

I know I am like 2 months late on this reply, but yes. We are selling the anchors. 

Just thought you all would like to know, AMBUSH sales have taken off over the last year and we are building them like crazy. We cut out about 20% of the weight of the boat by changing up our layup schedule. We are averaging about 96 lbs per boat. The AMBUSH is also now fully foamed so it is unsinkable. We are sending a couple of demo boats out to Texas and Alabama (for those of you who don't live in FL).

PS- I found the front hatch to be a good place to put your 3 year olds when trolling finger mullet through your neighborhood!


----------



## BobbyJones

Where at in Texas?


----------



## frostbite

How much are the boats just with motor mount like the one set up with 9.9? boat and mount only


----------



## Pelican

> How much are the boats just with motor mount like the one set up with 9.9? boat and mount only


You can contact Taryn Roberts at [email protected], she will give you a price immediately.  Also, she has all of the specifics about the whereabouts in Texas. Thanks!


----------



## frostbite

Thx. Also how big is the hatch opening on front deck?


----------



## Pelican

> Thx. Also how big is the hatch opening on front deck?


The hatch itself is: 16 x 12
The opening is: 13 x 9 1/4


----------



## Pelican

Here is a boat that was recently put together by a customer of ours. I love the way he did this, total functionality.


----------



## frostbite

SWEET !!!! is the customer able to drive sitting and/or standing behind that seat


----------



## Pelican

i believe he uses backrest when he is fishing/drifting. He would need to remove it to operate the boat. Nonetheless, I think that he did a good job setting it up.


----------



## Pelican

Check this out!  9.9 HP on an AMBUSH is what we call the "shred sled."  I obviously don't recommend using a 9.9hp on our vessels, but I am envious of the capabilities of this rig.


----------



## tmurden

How much is that seat?


----------



## stdkls28

Well I guess I need to start savin up! These little skiffs are perfect for what I'm lookin for!


----------



## Pelican

> How much is that seat?


a lot... like $700-$900 (depending on how crazy you go) There are a ton of hours into that chair.


----------



## Pelican

This AMBUSH will be seen a lot in Biscayne Bay & Flamingo...


----------



## oysterbreath

96 lbs! WOW, you are talking about the version with the cap right....so then, how much does the LIGHT version now weigh? Man, I might have to sell off some freaking toys soon...


----------



## saltandson

I think they did away with the "light" version and now they all come capped...but I could be wrong. Still looks like too much fun


----------



## stdkls28

I see pictures of options not available on the website; can you list those with their prices please?

Specifically the black platform and black seat without padding. Also do y'all offer a push pole? Any other new and conceptual options that aren't on the site or mentioned that would entice me please to add as well! I'm looking to get a small boat like this in the next six months or so...

Thank you!


----------



## noeettica

Who owns the company ?

Interesting Product 

Would be nice to put faces with names ...


----------



## Dillusion

> Who owns the company ?
> 
> Interesting Product
> 
> Would be nice to put faces with names ...


Their Facebook page is active and questions are answered on there.

A guy named TJ owns the company and he's a great dude.


----------



## noeettica

I found a Kristen but no "TJ" spent a lot of tine on SUNBIZ.ORG 

I Do not do facebook 

I'll drive down to Tampa and check 'em out ...




> Who owns the company ?
> 
> Interesting Product
> 
> Would be nice to put faces with names ...
> 
> 
> 
> Their Facebook page is active and questions are answered on there.
> 
> A guy named TJ owns the company and he's a great dude.
Click to expand...


----------



## AfterHours2

I dealt with Pelican when I bought the first Ambush Light produced. Chris is the person I dealt with. Not sure if they are the original owners or not but they were great to deal with and had excellent customer service. I would still have the Light if I had the room at the house for 2 rigs..


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

Sounds like good people 

hey dave you think they will sell you a 2 year boat ?


----------



## Tom_Bulger

I am curious on the location of your Ambush in Texas also. Will call later.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys

Just read through this entire thread. I definitely want one now!


----------

